# Inverter position



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I want to upgrade my inverter from 150 watts to 350.

I've been informed by those in the know that it has to be wired direct to
the leisure battery.

We have the Timberland Freedom 11 on the Ducato chassis.

As both the leisure batteries are under the cab seats it will have to be fitted in
the cab area around the seat bases.

I have two 100 amp Elecsol batteries that I check about every three months so I can't
have the inverter fitted to the carpeted sides of the seat bases.

Any ideas or info will be most welcome.

Regards

Don


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Don,

I don't know anything about the layout of your van, but the link below should take you to a pdf file on the Sterling Power web-site that gives guidance on cable thickness for installing inverters. You will see that it gives different options to suit the power of the inverter and the distance that the cable has to travel.

A couple of other thoughts. You will need to include a fuse in the +ve supply from the battery. Not sure what peak power your inverter will supply, but for example, the Sterling ones typically can supply double the rated wattage to allow for the start-up surge of some devices. If this is the case you would need a fuse capable of carrying (350 x 2) / 12 = 58.3 amps. Were I fitting it, I should choose a 70A fuse (but I am not an electrical expert so do check this point)
Also, you need to be able to turn off the inverter to prevent current drain. If the inverter has a switch and you can reach it easily, this is no problem. However, if you locate it in an inaccessible place, you may need to install a remote switch that operates a relay. Again, I would think a 70 amp relay would suffice.

Hope it helps.

Philip

<<Sterling Cable Guide>>


----------

